# What wild game taste the best - in order you prefer



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

Bear is amazing, depending on what it's eating. Berry bears are great, fish bear I won't even feed to my dogs.

My number 1 is dall sheep, then elk followed by moose.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Joel/AK said:


> Bear is amazing, depending on what it's eating. Berry bears are great, fish bear I won't even feed to my dogs.
> 
> My number 1 is dall sheep, then elk followed by moose.


Yep. MI black bear I've had is amazing. I like it better than venison in general.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

Get some butter from the Amish and cut the backstrap into small pieces season well and fry it in butter. I just pulled my quarters from this year out of the freezer and I cut the sirloin and rump this time and I'll try the same thing. Hell if that works out I'll try with the meat off the shoulder blades. Less and less burger but burger is cheap. By the way burger is great too but I don't even like any burger without seasoning.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

Frog legs
Burbot perch walleye
Venison
Bear
Elk
Rabbit
Squirrel

Least favorite
Geese
Duck
Field mice


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I didn't like duck until I had it cooked right. It's near the top of my list.


----------



## usedtobeayooper (Feb 13, 2008)

sureshot006 said:


> I didn't like duck until I had it cooked right. It's near the top of my list.


You will have to tell the rest of us what "right" is.... because I'm still lookin'. Actually, I stopped trying a long time ago. Same with geese. 

Secret recipes? 

Only one I know is the old adage, grill on a cedar board, season well, take off when done, throw duck away, and eat the board. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

usedtobeayooper said:


> You will have to tell the rest of us what "right" is.... because I'm still lookin'. Actually, I stopped trying a long time ago. Same with geese.
> 
> Secret recipes?
> 
> ...


I had it a few times at wild game dinners. It was cooked about medium rare and incredibly good. Goose tastes like their poop smells.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I dont know my cooking methods or terms very well so it's hard to describe... my favorite duck dish was med rare duck in some kind of wine sauce. Wish I could describe it better but I have no idea how they did it. Just know it turned out awesome.


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Elk
Moose
Whitetail
Duck
Rabbit 
Squirrel 
Grouse





Antelope

Not sure if I put antelope for enough down, maybe I shouldn't have it even listed because I give it away now.


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

My son cooks wood duck on the grill with bacon, medium....very good


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

If I needed to make a list based on how I have each one prepared on my own (not at a restaurantor game dinner)...

Moose
Bear
Grouse
Whitetail
Squirrel
Rabbit

If we add fish to the menu, bluegill, perch, pike are at the top, in that order.


----------



## Creek Hunter (Nov 20, 2019)

1. Elk
2.Rabbit
3.Grouse
4.Venison
5.Then everything else.


----------



## Bigeejakes (Nov 11, 2011)

For me; Duck that has been breasted and skin taken off is tolerable... Duck that has been plucked and gutted tastes sooo much better. Usually stuffed with onions and oranges.

If theyre shot up too much, I breast them out and make appetizers or nachos (lots of spice and bacon). If theyre not then its worth the time plucking.

Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

hommer23 said:


> Frog legs
> Burbot perch walleye
> Venison
> Beal


Is Beal a typo and it should be Teal?


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

wpmisport said:


> Is Beal a typo and it should be Teal?


Bear, good catch.
Fat fingers and auto correct lol.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Brook trout
Bear
Venison
most other things
The only thing I've had that I don't care for is woodcock. They are safe from me.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Moose
Muskrat
Beaver
Fox squirrel
Pheasant

Fish
Lake perch
Walleye
White fish-fresh not frozen


----------



## fishmark (Jan 1, 2010)

1a.Quail
1b. Wild Pigeon
2. Antelope
3. Venison loin
4. Grouse
5. Cottontail


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

People keep saying "venison".

Which kind? Whitetail is venison, mule deer is venison, elk is venison, moose is venison, caribou is venison...


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

pescadero said:


> People keep saying "venison".
> 
> Which kind? Whitetail is venison, mule deer is venison, elk is venison, moose is venison, caribou is venison...


I believe everyone means Michigan whitetail deer unless they said something else, like elk. I am guessing a lot of us have not hunted outside of the state.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

wpmisport said:


> I believe everyone means Michigan whitetail deer unless they said something else, like elk. I am guessing a lot of us have not hunted outside of the state.


I haven't SHOT any venison other than whitetail - but I've eaten a bunch of others.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

1 - pronghorn
2 - turkey
3 - grouse
4 - elk
5 - woodcock
6 - Rabbit


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

FIJI said:


> 1 - pronghorn
> 2 - turkey
> 3 - grouse
> 4 - elk
> ...


Seeing pronghorn at the top of your list is not something I expected to see from anyone. The only pronghorn I've ever had was jerky, and the fat/sinew tasted so bad it's an animal I swore off to never try again. Do you have to just completely cut all of that out to make it edible?


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

piketroller said:


> Seeing pronghorn at the top of your list is not something I expected to see from anyone. The only pronghorn I've ever had was jerky, and the fat/sinew tasted so bad it's an animal I swore off to never try again. Do you have to just completely cut all of that out to make it edible?



I thought the same thing until we actually went out west and hunted them. It's the only wild game (other than turkey) that the wife will actually eat. Who keeps the fat/sinew from any wild game? We process our lopeys just like whitetails. I'm not a big fan of whitetail venison, but will FIGHT YA! for the pronghorn.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

FIJI said:


> I thought the same thing until we actually went out west and hunted them. It's the only wild game (other than turkey) that the wife will actually eat. Who keeps the fat/sinew from any wild game? We process our lopeys just like whitetails. I'm not a big fan of whitetail venison, but will FIGHT YA! for the pronghorn.


I cut most of it out of whitetail venison, but leaving a little in doesn't really seem to matter.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

I keep the fat from bear and render. I thought senew was like the silver skin used for string and such.


----------



## Creek Hunter (Nov 20, 2019)

pescadero said:


> People keep saying "venison".
> 
> Which kind? Whitetail is venison, mule deer is venison, elk is venison, moose is venison, caribou is venison...


Good call. my list was referring to Michigan Whitetail deer.


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

Not gonna make a full list but have to mention cottontail rabbit. One of my favorites. Specifically the thick, meaty backstrap that can be prepared in an almost unlimited amount of ways. My personal favorite is simply cut into chunks, breaded and deep fried into golden nuggets. Of course, almost everything is good deep fried.

P.S. a saltwater or buttermilk bath prior to cooking is a great way to prep the meat and remove any "gamey" flavor that some folks object to.


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

Ranger Ray said:


> Same here. Except, I stopped at a friends house that was putting 3 goose pastrami's in the smoker. I remarked how I stopped goose hunting, as I hate the taste of it. So he pulls a pastrami out of the fridge and gives me a slice. Unbelievable! Ate it cold, and loved it. May even get me into goose hunting again, it was that good. LOL!


X2. A friend from work brought some goose pastrami he had made a couple weeks ago and I had no idea goose could taste that good. Completely blown away.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

piketroller said:


> Seeing pronghorn at the top of your list is not something I expected to see from anyone. The only pronghorn I've ever had was jerky, and the fat/sinew tasted so bad it's an animal I swore off to never try again. Do you have to just completely cut all of that out to make it edible?


Take it with a bow, as early as possible, off an irrigated alfalfa field, as young as possible. Drop the guts, get it cooled as fast as possible. Then maybe.
I have found everyone’s taster is different.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Funny no one mentioned doves....that would be at the top of my list. Hommer's right about the frog legs too...


----------



## Jaksny (Jun 7, 2017)

Woodcock is #1 BY FAR
Dove
Grouse
Pheasant
Then everything else. Unless we wanted to include fish, that would increase the length of this list.


----------



## R.J.M. (Jun 10, 2007)

Canvas back 
Redhead - ( duck) 
(I know how you guys are ) 
Mallard 
Goose jerky 
Corned Goose 
Venison 



Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

1) Grouse
2) Ducks (Puddle ducks only. I wont shoot those nasty divers)
3) Woodcock
4) Pheasant
5) Bear, elk, moose and caribou
6) Everything else but for last......
Geese. Other than breast jerkey, I have no use for geese.


----------



## LWCClub (Oct 20, 2011)

Wife and I just had this discussion this morning.
1) tie Ruffed Grouse and quail
2) cottontails 
3) tie pheasant and turkey
4) tie Moose and Caribou (except loins, those are 1A.)
5) elk
6) white tails
7) goose and duck 
8) mule deer
9) antelope 
100) woodcock.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

The best piece of meat I've ever eaten, and I've had the good fortune to dine at Michelin star restaurants, was an elk tenderloin cooked medium rare over wood coals in the back country of Wyoming. It was my fresh kill, and I cooked it, which I'm sure bias' my opinion...but that's my vote. 

Grouse is #2.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Per the responses I don't think I've ever had properly prepared grouse. I usually get a couple and just cook the breasts in a pan with butter and salt/pepper at camp. Never bring the stuff to cook them in a recipe of sorts. They are decent but always a gamey taste.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

sureshot006 said:


> Per the responses I don't think I've ever had properly prepared grouse. I usually get a couple and just cook the breasts in a pan with butter and salt/pepper at camp. Never bring the stuff to cook them in a recipe of sorts. They are decent but always a gamey taste.


You need an intervention.

Start with getting the guts out as soon as they hit the ground.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Gamekeeper said:


> You need an intervention.
> 
> Start with getting the guts out as soon as they hit the ground.


Getting the guts out right away is a new one to me but makes sense. It's usually an hour or 2. Step on the wings and pull the feet...


----------

